# Lamasi



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

So my pair of Lamasi are laying again, but the eggs are no good. There goes my male calling as i'm typing this :wink: . Anyways, just curious if there is anything i could do to help them produce good eggs. I dust their flies with Vitamin Supplements. (Repti-Cal and Dendrocare) I mist them every day or two, the humidity is most always above 80%. My temps go down to about 66-68 at the at night and to around 75 During the day. Atleast they are laying eggs and i hope they work the kinks out soon. I've had them since late June 2007.

Thanks
-Yidso


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

have you gotten good clucthes from them in the past? how old are they? are you pulling the eggs out or leaving them in there?


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

I've never gotten any good clutches. They're probably almost a year old now. I never pulled any of the eggs out since i knew they were infertile. Eventually they just dissapeared. I think either the female ate them or those white worms that eat infertile eggs ate them.

-Yidso


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

when did they start laying, and are you pulling the eggs out of the tank? or letting them tend to them?


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

The Eggs are infertile..i left them in the tank for several days and saw no development. They dissapeared shortly after the 5 day mark. Assuming they had been eaten by the frogs or the Grindle Worms. They started laying late July 07.

-Yidso


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Make sure you are using good supplements, and give them time.


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

I know, paitience is the key. 4 Months and waiting hehe. 

-Yidso


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I waited almost 2 years for my standard lamasi to breed, they bred like mad and then I lost the male. Luckily I had held a few back and am hoping for some more breeding soon.


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, it can take awhile. Aren't Standard Lamasi much harder to breed though? Anyways, i have 2 eggs in a black Film Canister, but they seem to be bad. They are white and the Male isnt guarding them. Ill leave them in there just incase. My Male is calling like crazy now, so maybe some fertile eggs will be laid.

-Yidso


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

"Assuming they had been eaten by the frogs or the Grindle Worms." 

I'm not too sure what Grindle Worms are, but I have snails in one of my tanks that have been eating almost all of the eggs (managed to get 1 healthy froglet so far). It could possibly be that those worms are eating the eggs at night when lights are out, that's when the snails are all out in my viv. 

Either that or they just haven't gotten the breeding concept down yet. 

"Aren't Standard Lamasi much harder to breed though?"

That's what I hear. I've never bred any other Lamasi morph though. There definitely isn't as much breeding activity going on in my Lamasi viv as the Intermedius right next to them. There are plenty of factors that could be the reason for this though.


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Frogman, there was a lot of calling yesterday but i dont see any new eggs. Another thing with Lamasi are that they are very secretive. There could be several eggs in the tank that are unknown to me. I guess we will just have to wait for some tads to turn up, or wait for some good eggs in one of the film canisters.

-Yidso


----------

